# whats your favorite authors/books



## JAdams87 (Feb 9, 2012)

I personally like Peter V Brett and Robin Hobb both write sci first fantasy stuff.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 9, 2012)

thomas pynchon, don delillo, cormac mccarthy, mark twain, jack london, ernest hemingway, william faulkner. 

i need more ladywriters in my life.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 9, 2012)

J.R.R. Tolkien, Charles Dickens, Edgar Allen Poe, George Bernard Shaw.

I think the entire Victorian era was great for literature.

Modern day writing simply doesn't compare.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

steven king, tom clancy, dean koonz but ill read jus bought anything


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 9, 2012)

William S. Burroughs
Brave New World
Jack London
Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## outskirts (Feb 9, 2012)

Authors:

Hunter s. Thompson
Jimmy Santiago Baca
Jack Kerouac
Longfellow
Peter Kropotkin

Just to name a few.


----------



## outskirts (Feb 9, 2012)

frzrbrnd said:


> i need more ladywriters in my life.


Same here!


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 9, 2012)

virginia woolf is pretty good. i read a little bit of _to the lighthouse_ and i really liked it, but got distracted and never finished it.


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 10, 2012)

I hear Miranda July is good, if you don't find her annoying. Also, Caroline Lockhart. She writes westerns.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 10, 2012)

REDRUM said:


> I hear Miranda July is good, if you don't find her annoying.


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 10, 2012)

))<>((


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

Terry Brooks, Anne Rice, L. J. smith, J.R.R. Tolkien. A few.


----------



## JAdams87 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah Terry Brooks has some good stuff and Tolkien. Too.


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

I really liked the Shannara books. I guess it's considered epic fantasy.


----------



## suzie fox (Feb 10, 2012)

are there any other authors in the world like tom robbins??


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 10, 2012)

CORMAC MCCARTHY. "Blood Meridian", Just like somebody said in another thread, why dont more people love this book? About a roving band of scalpers vagabonding and killing their way through the 1850's in Mexico/Southern US. The prose is very Faulker-esque, beautiful/entertaining book!


----------



## joaquim33 (Feb 13, 2012)

Everymanalion said:


> CORMAC MCCARTHY. "Blood Meridian", Just like somebody said in another thread, why dont more people love this book? About a roving band of scalpers vagabonding and killing their way through the 1850's in Mexico/Southern US. The prose is very Faulker-esque, beautiful/entertaining book!


thats one of my favorite books! ive read other books by him and they dont come even close. that is one of the only books i've read, then almost immediatley re-read. i looked up most of the words i didnt know the second time.

my favorite author right now is probably james baldwin.


----------



## absurdtoast (Feb 14, 2012)

lots of great stuff here! Orwell is neato...Huxley, Upton Sinclair, Howard Zinn, Philip K Dick, Thoreau, Emerson, Herman Hesse, Daniel Quinn (Ishmael one of my favorite books) Terrence McKenna, I dig on some Albert Camus and Sartre, Simone De Beauvoir, Edmund Husserl, Kropotkin, Frans De Waal, Bakunin, Chomsky, Wittgenstein, Kierkegaard, Daniel Dennet, Searle, Schopenhauer, Marx, Hegel, Plato, Gramsci, Adorno....actually just a bunch of philosophers...not worth listing them all.

Lots of great suggestions in here too..I'll have to check some of these out.


----------

